# Is a MSI a good laptop?



## Suzie267 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm considering getting a MSI Laptop.... (processor Intel Pentium Dual-Core Processor)
3 GB, 320 GBSATA Hard drive. I'm considering this because this is what our local computer store offers for $599.00. I can always go to a "big box" store, but I'd rather have a local guy to help me if I have a problem with it. I'm wanting a laptop for portability issues. I basically want to run Word, Excel. I'm not going to surf the net with this or run games. Just for office use. So is the MSI a good product. Thanks for your help!


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Well, I don't really know about the quality of MSI laptops but I don't care for the Intel Dual-Core processors, myself. A Core 2 Duo or Turion II Ultra is better, IMO. But the biggest performance issue I've found is the graphics. I know you said you don't play games, but neither do I-and I *still* find it worthwhile to get decent graphics. (Not necessarily 'good' graphics, but decent. Definitely not the Intel 4500. But that's just my opinion-YMMV.) I'm assuming this has Windows 7, of course, but my opinions apply to XP also-just to a lesser extent.


----------

